# Been really quite here lately....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Its been awfully quiet in here lately....so I thought I would post some recent pics so Griz wouldn't feel so lonely! lol

Sunrise East Bay, Palacios.....
Sunset, Turtle Bay, Palacios.....

Always willing to take CC, its a great way to learn so please do not hold back on any comments......


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice ones yea it has been quiet. I like the 2nd one the best.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those are great looking photos. I like how the reflection from the sky is on the water. Looks very peaceful. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Agree with Griz on that second one. Looks like a place that I would like to be. 

It has been kind of slow. I haven't had the camera out in several weeks. Only had a few days of good weather and had chores to do when the weather permitted.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Weather *

Imagine me I finished out my rig on Dec 2nd been out 1.5 nights since  I did get out for some action photos last weekend. Then today my Dr tells me I need more sunshine because my vit D is low. Sorry doc there hasn't been any lately. But its ok we need the rain in a big way. I'd rather be bored now than thirsty this summer 

Griz


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I love the first one, excellent picture. I really like the second one too. On sunrises, try underexposing the shot by .5ev - 1ev. You could also spot meter on a brighter area in the picture (not the sun). Both should accomplish the same thing and bring out more of the oranges and reds in the sky. Either way, great shots.


----------

